# Paint on Hymer plastic window frames



## Snowey1 (Jun 9, 2008)

I have a small amount of paint flaking off the plastic window frames on my Hymer 584, has anybody else had this problem and have any ideas of the best way to make good.

Regards Snowey


----------



## Bobfiggis (Mar 30, 2008)

Yes, the grey paint is beginning to flake off some of the window frames on my 544, revealing the orange mouldings - not very in-keeping ! I was wondering how best to repaint them without stripping everything back to base.

The comments on http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-69274.html regarding preparation are sensible and seem to have worked for others

Snowey, have you done yours yet and have you found a suitable matching paint?


----------



## Snowey1 (Jun 9, 2008)

Sorry no I haven't sorted anything yet, I have wondered if the best way would be to try some grey plastic tape!! We are off to Italy Thursday for a few weeks, so will think about it while we are away, it is starting to look a bit ugly though.
Regards Snowey


----------

